

TakeOff Conf 2013 - A broad look at all the trends of the upcoming year  - robinkomiwes

Hello all,<p>The first TakeOff edition will take place in Lille, France on Jan 17 &#38; 18 2013. Lille is close to London, Paris and Brussels. TakeOff is about the future of the web. There will be 250 people, with 2 days of talks, fun and 1 night of music and partying. 
Everything is almost all inclusive. Food, drinks, shuttles. Some early birds tickets are still available, get quick!<p>More information on http://takeoffconf.com<p>The call for papers is still open and is the following :<p>[CFP]
Take Off is a conference for passionate web developers and designers about trending topics for the upcoming year. From server side to pure front end through mobile, from design and philosophy to new languages, frameworks or development techniques, Take Off is your chance to show the world how the future of development and design should be.<p>Possible topics include, but are not limited to : code (all languages are welcome !) - server-side or front-end, web experiments, tools and frameworks, new cloud usages, new user interface innovations, typography, (practical) innovations in user interfaces and data visualisation.<p>We are a bunch of open-minded guys and gals waiting to discover what's hot and new.<p>Our people using Ruby enjoy discovering new tricks in Javascript or Python (and vice-versa), our backend geeks enjoy scaling their virtual machines while coding cool data visualisation dashboards with HTML5's canvas tag and our web designers want to know how to deploy.<p>The attendees will know how to code and what we want is to give them the opportunity of launching new projects with new approaches in 2013, especially if it means switching a langage or shifting to a new platform...<p>Please email us at hello@takeoffconf.com with your proposal, with one email per proposal !<p>We do have an open proposal policy. Proposals are peer-reviewed.
[/CFP]
======
madflo
We tried to build the event that we all would like to attend. I hope that
European Hackers will enjoy our proposal !

